# Netzwerkeinstellungen bei Ubuntu Studio



## Sprint (20. April 2009)

Hi,

ich bin eigentlich überzeugter Mac User, habe aber auf meinem Macbook Pro zum Testen von Internet Seiten und um mal Alternativen zu PS und Co zu testen, sowohl Ubuntu 8.10 als auch Ubuntu Studio 8.10 unter VMware Fusion installiert. Studio hatte ich vorher schon drauf und es verband sich automatisch in der "bridged" Einstellung über den Mac mit dem Internet. Da ich nun ein neues Modem habe, muß ich die Netzwerkdaten manuell konfigurieren. Und da beginnt nun das Problem.
Ubuntu selbst ließ sich ganz einfach konfigurieren und läuft bestens im Internet. Im Studio gibt es aber keine Möglichkeit, IP Adresse, DNS usw. manuell einzustellen. Der Netzwerk Manager, der laut Hilfe da sein soll, ist nicht da, obwohl er laut Paket Manager installiert ist (soweit ich das identifizieren konnte). 

Hat jemand für einen völligen Linux Unkundigen einen Tip, wie ich das Studio doch noch konfigurieren kann?


----------

